# The Best Ever Clamping Table?



## daveward (May 24, 2014)

I just finished routing a round-over edge on a length of oak. Most of my time was in set-up trying to find clamps to hold it down without getting in the way of the router. I am resisting the idea of going out and buying more clamps....because I know whatever I do, I'll never ever have enough!

Does anyone have a really clever thing I'll call a clamping table? A workspace that has a gazillion clamping holes with clever clamping ideas that can clamp down anything I ever want to work on? No Pressure! LOL. Thanks.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Could always make a table with a grid of t-track inlaid in it. I swear I've seen something like that commercially, but I'll be damned if I can remember what


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I built a mobile workstation that has multiple clamping options.

And my work bench has two Kreg klamp tracks that I use all the time.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

This looks very similar to a factory/production table.
They are metal with a grid of holes, the only difference is the holes hold pneumatic clamps.


----------



## daveward (May 24, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> I built a mobile workstation that has multiple clamping options.
> 
> And my work bench has two Kreg klamp tracks that I use all the time.


Thanks very much for the pictures...and the ideas. Can I assume those circular holes are for bench dogs? If so, how deep is that table top? Thanks again!


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

daveward said:


> I just finished routing a round-over edge on a length of oak. Most of my time was in set-up trying to find clamps to hold it down without getting in the way of the router. I am resisting the idea of going out and buying more clamps....because I know whatever I do, I'll never ever have enough!
> 
> Does anyone have a really clever thing I'll call a clamping table? A workspace that has a gazillion clamping holes with clever clamping ideas that can clamp down anything I ever want to work on? No Pressure! LOL. Thanks.


I use this on occasion for 'tricky' clamping stuff. 










Depending on how it is set up and how the clamps and such stuff are oriented - I can mash DOWN and TOGETHER and the same time on fairly large pieces. (4' X 12' working surface on tool shown here) 

The clamps I am using here could easily be used to hold something down while you were routing around it. Everything is easily adjustable and can be moved into place by hand fairly quickly.

The red bar you see at the bottom of this picture is an adjustable steel frame that runs along the bottom and up both the far left and far right sides. I spent a LONG time tweaking that so that if I 'needed' to pull something fairly large into a perfect 45 deg corner I 'could'.

:smile:


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

MT Stringer said:


> I built a mobile workstation that has multiple clamping options.
> 
> And my work bench has two Kreg klamp tracks that I use all the time.


Simply awesome pictures. You sir, Have built some VERY fine workbenches. :yes:


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Found it!
http://www.rockler.com/rockler-t-track-table-top

I knew i saw this as a commercial option somewhere. Personally, though, I wouldnt go for this and instead make my own. Sheet of mdf and a bunch of - track in a 6x6 grid, couple of hold-downs, stops and the like for the track and i think youve got a pretty solid table. 

Crap, i went and gave myself another project...


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

daveward said:


> Thanks very much for the pictures...and the ideas. Can I assume those circular holes are for bench dogs? If so, how deep is that table top? Thanks again!


Thanks Dave. Yeah the holes are for bench dogs or whatever you want to use. I made my own. The holes are 7/8 inch diameter and not 3/4. That is so I can slip a piece of 1/2 inch pipe through the hole to make a vertical pipe clamp. :yes: If you desire to use store bought dogs, you would need to drill 3/4 inch holes.

The work bench.outfeed table is made from a solid core door 1 3/4 thick with Formica laminated on top. It is rock solid and heavy. In fact, it is not even connected to the workbench frame. It just sits there.  I have got a lot of use out of it.

The one drawback of the thick top is I can't use Festool type clamps that are designed for their work table. So, I made my own out of some "F" style clamps. The 7/8 hole is prfect to allow the clamp bar to pass through, then I reach under the table and turn the cross bar on the end and the clamp is ready to work. It can't pass through a 3/4 inch hole.

I have attached a couple more pics of the clamps.
Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

when I needed to round over some shelving I used a jawhorse. maxes out at 48" with the extension accessory.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I use a vacuum clamp to hold stuff for routing. There are no clamps to get in the way on any edge. If you build it right a vacuum clamp is very strong. I will post pictures of my set up later.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

That is 75 pounds on the end of a 43by8 inch board.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

daveward said:


> I just finished routing a round-over edge on a length of oak. Most of my time was in set-up trying to find clamps to hold it down without getting in the way of the router. I am resisting the idea of going out and buying more clamps....because I know whatever I do, I'll never ever have enough!
> 
> Does anyone have a really clever thing I'll call a clamping table? A workspace that has a gazillion clamping holes with clever clamping ideas that can clamp down anything I ever want to work on? No Pressure! LOL. Thanks.


Sounds like that operation would best be done on a router table rather than free hand. 

Al


----------



## Woodford (Feb 24, 2012)

hwebb99 said:


> I use a vacuum clamp to hold stuff for routing. There are no clamps to get in the way on any edge. If you build it right a vacuum clamp is very strong. I will post pictures of my set up later.


That's impressive. Do you use your shop vac or dust collector to draw the vacuum?


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I use a vacuum pump. A shop vac might work, but my pump pulls -25psi and my shopvac pulls about -5.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

hwebb99 said:


> I use a vacuum pump. A shop vac might work, but my pump pulls -25psi and my shopvac pulls about -5.


Whered you get the pump from? Dedicated vacuum pump or venturi valve for an air compressor?


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

epicfail48 said:


> Whered you get the pump from? Dedicated vacuum pump or venturi valve for an air compressor?


I use a dedicated pump that my Grandpa gave to me. A 100 dollar harbor freight pump should work just fine . Lee valley makes a vacuum clamp ( that is where I got the idea) that you could buy. They even have free shipping through the 13th of this month.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## BaldEagle2012 (Jan 25, 2012)

Mine hangs on the wall, and uses 1/2" pipe and pipe clamps. Large enough to 4' long boards, and modified recently to accommodate boards shorter then 24". 

This is the best picture I have of my "clamping station. When in use it is angled out from the wall at about 45º.


----------

